# The complexity of the modern fly line



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

I put together a blog on the engineering complexity of the modern fly line. This line I am covering - Amplitude Trout - has two different surface etchings/embossings - the front taper has a lower SG (specific gravity - floats better) than the rest of the line. It is tricolored and it is just about perfect for light flies. If you want a line for heavy flies look at Amplitude Anadro. These are pricy lines but SA insists they will outlast all other lines by a factor of 2 at least.






Fly line constructed by engineers – built by dwarves! – everyjonahhasawhale.com







everyjonahhasawhale.com


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Too much information to retain with just one read... thanks for the write up Mr. Jonas!


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Too much information to retain with just one read... thanks for the write up Mr. Jonas!


It's amazing how much is crammed into a fly line


----------

